# Help identify Hublot Big Bang 302 (?) limited Edition no.28/50??



## itsallgoode9

I have looked ALL over the internet and have not been able to find anything about this exact watch, not even the 302 model number actually existing. It looks similar to the Big Bang Ceramic Black & Blue but you can obviously see the difference in this. Plus this one is a run out of 50 whereas everything else I've seen is out of 250 or more. Is this some sort of extra limited edition, or a bad fake or what?

Sorry if it's just plain obvious, I really know nothing about watches and tried my best to research this before giving up and posting on here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## m00k

I believe this is actually a virtually impeccable specimen of Hublot's limited "Canal Street" series. A few years back, Hublot introduced a loyalty program to reward their AD's based on bulk sales. If I remember correctly, a gentleman who only goes by the alias of "Marlboro Slim" was awarded this prize, and a limited number of Big Bangs were created solely to recognize his sales efforts. He can often be seen at the corner of Canal Street and Lafayette in NYC peddling his wears in one of Hublots less known "sidewalk boutiques". Each Marlboro Slim addition comes complete with wonky indices, a bezel that looks like it spent the last 100 years on the bottom of the ocean floor, and a genuine plastic strap.


Quite a fascinating character. When not contributing to Hublot's bottom line, Mr. Slim can often be seen engaging in loud conversations with inanimate objects and masturbating in the park during daylight hours.


Quite a find my friend!


----------



## itsallgoode9

Ugh, a simple "this is a fake" would've worked instead of mocking me in your reply, implying I bought a fake hoping you guys would tell me it's real. FWIW, I came across this watch by accident and really have no need for it so I wanted to make sure it wasn't worth anything before I threw it out.


----------



## 991C4S

m00k said:


> I believe this is actually a virtually impeccable specimen of Hublot's limited "Canal Street" series. A few years back, Hublot introduced a loyalty program to reward their AD's based on bulk sales. If I remember correctly, a gentleman who only goes by the alias of "Marlboro Slim" was awarded this prize, and a limited number of Big Bangs were created solely to recognize his sales efforts. He can often be seen at the corner of Canal Street and Lafayette in NYC peddling his wears in one of Hublots less known "sidewalk boutiques". Each Marlboro Slim addition comes complete with wonky indices, a bezel that looks like it spent the last 100 years on the bottom of the ocean floor, and a genuine plastic strap.
> 
> Quite a fascinating character. When not contributing to Hublot's bottom line, Mr. Slim can often be seen engaging in loud conversations with inanimate objects and masturbating in the park during daylight hours.
> 
> Quite a find my friend!


Lol, I get infractions so quickly here. If I wrote that I'd be surprised if I wasn't banned within the first 10 minutes of writing it, lol. Anyways, the watch is fake.


----------



## DieSkim

How does one come across a fake by accident?


----------



## itsallgoode9

DieSkim said:


> How does one come across a fake by accident?


Whether you believe me or not, it was found by my GF in the bar/club she works at here in Manhattan. She's held on to it for well over a two years and nobody reached out to claim it. There was never any way to figure out who it belonged to and now it's pretty obvious nobody is ever going to claim it.

Believe me, it's not one we purchased. As I mentioned, I'm not a watch guy, so there'd be no reason for me to buy a fake. Hell, I wear a Garmin Fenix 3 because I hike a lot and I only bought that one because it's a useful product for that...that's the first watch I've bought in probably 15 years.


----------



## Gunnar_917

m00k said:


> I believe this is actually a virtually impeccable specimen of Hublot's limited "Canal Street" series. A few years back, Hublot introduced a loyalty program to reward their AD's based on bulk sales. If I remember correctly, a gentleman who only goes by the alias of "Marlboro Slim" was awarded this prize, and a limited number of Big Bangs were created solely to recognize his sales efforts. He can often be seen at the corner of Canal Street and Lafayette in NYC peddling his wears in one of Hublots less known "sidewalk boutiques". Each Marlboro Slim addition comes complete with wonky indices, a bezel that looks like it spent the last 100 years on the bottom of the ocean floor, and a genuine plastic strap.
> 
> Quite a fascinating character. When not contributing to Hublot's bottom line, Mr. Slim can often be seen engaging in loud conversations with inanimate objects and masturbating in the park during daylight hours.
> 
> Quite a find my friend!


That's brilliant


----------



## murokello

What a piece of carbage.


----------



## StufflerMike

Fake, thread closed. Simple enough I guess.


----------

